# Fever Reducer?



## GeezerBudd (Oct 19, 2009)

Does Medical Marijuana reduce fever?
Is there any documented proof on this???
Just wondering as most pain relievers are fever reducers, but mom always insisted on not treating the fever unless it was very high because the fever is a natural defence reaction.


Gb


----------

